
LinusTechTips deepfaked a video without Linus - faizshah
https://youtu.be/G0z50Am4Uw4
======
faizshah
End result: [https://youtu.be/34AmKPJNfCg](https://youtu.be/34AmKPJNfCg)

The video is approaching uncanny valley. The audio isn’t there yet.
Interesting how far laymen can get with this already.

------
depressedCorgi
I’m impressed with their results. Makes you wonder what might possibly be
deepfaked.

------
ShamelessC
Is the whole video a deep fake? or just Linus' face and voice?

